# NGUYÊN NHÂN GÂY MẤT AN TOÀN THANG MÁY CHUNG CƯ



## linhhailongvan123 (22 Tháng năm 2021)

*NGUYÊN NHÂN GÂY MẤT AN TOÀN THANG MÁY CHUNG CƯ*

Nếu sinh sống tại các khu chung cư thì 90% vấn đề di chuyển, đi lại, mua sắm,… đều phải phụ thuộc vào thang máy. Nên vấn đề an toàn thang máy rất được người mua nhà quan tâm. Với bài viết này Garuda sẽ nếu vài nguyên nhân gây mất an toàn thang máy chung cư vấn đề đang được rất nhiều người quan tâm.

*Nguyên nhân gây mất an toàn thang máy chung cư*

Tuổi thọ trung bình của một chiếc thang máy 15 - 20 năm, chiếc thang đó có bền bỉ, tốt hay không sẽ phụ thuộc vào chất lượng thiết bị và cách sử dụng, tần suất sử dụng. Nói đến nguyên nhân mất an toàn thang máy chung cư sẽ có 5 nguyên nhân: Chất lượng thiết bị, quy trình lắp đặt, kiểm định, bảo trì – bảo dưỡng thang máy, ý thức sử dụng thang máy

*Một Chất lượng thiết bị thang máy chung cư kém, không đạt tiêu chuẩn*

Chất lượng thiết bị sẽ ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến chất lượng của một chiếc thang máy, một chiếc thang máy an toàn thì các thiết bị đều phải đảm bảo được tiêu chuẩn an toàn kỹ thuật cần có về độ dày, lực tải, độ nén,…

Nhưng vì muốn cắt giảm bớt chi phí, số ít chủ đầu tư sẽ chọn những thiết bị thang máy kém chất lượng, không đạt đúng các tiêu chuẩn an toàn cần có như chất lượng độ dày vật liệu, cường độ bu lông, áp lực tải của hệ thống cáp, rail, ….. Đều này ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến độ bền dẫn đến thang nhanh xuống cấp thậm chí còn gây mất an toàn thang máy.

Ngoài ra việc cắt xén bớt bo mạch giám sát hệ thống an toàn thang máy, một vài thiết bị đảm bảo an toàn thang máy sử dụng cho các trường hợp khẩn cấp cũng là một yếu tố làm mất khả năng an toàn thang.

*Hai Quy trình lắp đặt thang máy chung cư không đúng*

Thiết bị thang máy chất lượng những nếu không đủ trình độ kỹ thuật lắp đặt thì thang máy đó cũng không thể đảm bảo an toàn, nên việc lắp đặt thang máy phải được thực hiện theo đúng quy trình, đúng các tiêu chuẩn an toàn lắp đặt.

Khi một chiếc thang máy có sai sót trong quá trình lắp đặt như rung lắc cabin, lệch tâm, động coe nóng,… không chỉ ảnh hưởng đến khả năng vận hành, chất lượng thang mà tính an toàn thang máy cũng bị đe dọa.

*Ba Không kiểm định thang máy khi hết thời hạn*

Kiểm định thang máy là quá trình kiểm tra kỹ thuật an toàn thang máy theo các tiêu chuẩn, quy chuẩn hiện hành. Quá trình này được thực hiện bởi các đơn vị được nhà nước cấp giấy chứng nhận đủ điều kiện hoạt động kiểm định an toàn.

Kiểm định thang máy sẽ được thực hiện sau khi hoàn thành lắp đặt, để đánh giá chất lượng thiết bị, chất lượng lắp đặt thang, nhằm đảm bảo thang máy đạt đúng các tiêu chuẩn an toàn thang hiện hành, đủ điều kiện để đưa vào sử dụng.

Nhưng kiểm định thang máy có thời hạn, hết thời hạn kiểm định lần đầu để đảm bảo an toàn thang máy chung cư cần kiểm định tiếp theo. Nhưng vì tiết kiệm chi phí hoặc bình thường thang máy chạy vẫn tốt nên các thang máy chung cư lại bỏ qua vấn đề này, điều này cũng là một trong những yếu tố gây mất an toàn thang.

*Bốn Bỏ ngõ vấn đề bảo trì thang *

Thang máy chung cư với tần suất sử dụng liên tục, khả năng xuống cấp hao mòn thiết bị cực kỳ cao. Bảo trì thang máy lại giúp phát hiện kịp thời các hao mòn thiết bị, lỗi hỏng hóc và tiến hành khắc phục kịp thời giúp thang luôn vận hành ổn và an toàn. Nhưng có một thực trạng chung của hầu chết chung cư tại Việt Nam là vấn đề bảo trì, bảo dưỡng thang máy lại không được chú trọng, gây nguy hiểm đến các cư dân.

Ngoài việc “bỏ ngõ” thực hiện bảo trì thang máy định kỳ, thực hiện bảo trì không đúng, không đủ quy trình bảo trì cũng là yếu tố gây mất an toàn thang máy.

*Năm Ý thức sử dụng thang máy chung cư *

Sử dụng thang máy cần đúng cách để thang hoạt động nhịp nhàng, không nên bấm loạn các nút chức năng trên bảng điều khiển. Không nên chạy nhảy hay đùa nghịch mạnh trong thang máy và khu cực cửa thang.

Thang máy chung cư cần được bảo dưỡng định kỳ để đảm bảo an toàn tốt nhất cho người sử dụng, tránh các trường hợp đáng tiếc có thể xảy ra. ĐỪNG CHỦ QUAN với những lý do như: “thấy thang chạy vẫn ngon, hay thang vẫn mới,..”

Nguyên nhân gây mất an toàn thang có nhiều nguyên nhân nhưng suy cho cùng vẫn do con người tác động đến một cách thụ động hay chủ động.


----------

